
GoReplay first major release in 7 years - LeonidBugaev
https://github.com/buger/goreplay
======
akerl_
It seems pretty spammy to drop 4 links within 5 minutes for your project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=LeonidBugaev](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=LeonidBugaev)

